# Alerts



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please keep this on topic, alerts only thanks x


Muslim Brotherhood supporters are calling for several protest marches today August 18 beginning at approximately 3:30. Prior to marching to the Supreme Constitutional Court located off the Maadi Corniche, groups will gather at al-Morsaleen and Istiqama Mosques in Giza, al-Farat Mosque in Dokki, Khaled Ibn al-Walid Mosque in Imbaba, al-Meghefra Mosque in Helwan and al-Rayan Mosque (behind Maadi Club on Road 77) in Maadi. Security Forces have already begun preparing for a gathering at the Supreme Constitutional Court. Personnel should avoid this area of the Corniche,, starting in the early afternoon, by utilizing Ring Road to travel between downtown and Maadi.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

The Muslim Brotherhood has canceled protest marches planned for Sunday in Egypt, citing snipers on buildings along the march routes Source

Report: Islamists cancel 2 rallies in Cairo, Egypt, for 'security reasons' Doesn't say which two.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MB and Morsi supporters trying to attack church in Hegaz street in mohandesseen , sound of gun shootings and police blocking streets to Gamet Dowal street and Batal Ahmed and Wadi El Nil


----------

